# Ordered mine - excited to be back



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

I placed an order this week for the new Atlas. I thought Comfortline was plenty. Black on Black. I have been gone a while....2015 Audi A4, 2016 Toyota Tacoma. Not sure what I should do with my name being 3pedalpassat. lol

I need my German comfort back and a transmission that isn't just guessing...that said, they are offering WILD resale value for my Tacoma. It sure holds value


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Congrats! When do you expect delivery?


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Does your Comfortline with the 2.0T engine you ordered come standard with 4Motion?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

sheaffer said:


> Does your Comfortline with the 2.0T engine you ordered come standard with 4Motion?


Full Canadian trim/pricing info can be found here.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

utsava said:


> Full Canadian trim/pricing info can be found here.



If you go to VW.CA the 2.0T, Atlas Trendline comes STANDARD with 4Motion. Comfortline is a higher trim so it should also come standard with 4Motion. According to the link you provided, in order to get 4Motion you need to step up to 3.6L engine. Conflicting info. So since the OP ordered a Comfortline, wanted to confirm if his Atlas will come with 4Motion standard with 2.0T motor. 

Audi Q7 comes standard AWD with the 2.0T engine. I know...I know Atlas ain't NO Q7 but weight wise they are probably the same.


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*May*



utsava said:


> Congrats! When do you expect delivery?


I'm told it should be here in May! (end of)


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*V6*



sheaffer said:


> Does your Comfortline with the 2.0T engine you ordered come standard with 4Motion?


I went for the V6 to get the AWD. The 2.0T doesn't come with the AWD option.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Congrats :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats - cool to see orders going in already. Didn't realize that was possible.

Mind I ask which dealer you ordered at?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Did the pricing match up with the details as posted for the Comfortline? Started at 43,790 plus 1,795 freight and PDI?

Any incentives through your dealer and if you financed or leased mind asking what rate they paired it with?


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

jkopelc said:


> Did the pricing match up with the details as posted for the Comfortline? Started at 43,790 plus 1,795 freight and PDI?
> 
> Any incentives through your dealer and if you financed or leased mind asking what rate they paired it with?


ya, it leased well and the pricing was exactly what was listed on this site (thanks to those people!).

I got a small discount and now the "hurry up and wait" has started. I will be hard on it during the test drive. I expect big things (no pun intended). I want to feel it pull from 80kph to 115 kph. I want to know how many gears it uses to do so if it feels sluggish.  I don't care about real speed or how fast it does it - I want it to be smooth. I have a 2016 Tacoma TRD and it is an awful transmission. If I weren't so tall I would have got the manual and likely never want to sell it.


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*Pfaff*

I ordered it from Steve at Pfaff in Newmarket Ontario. Great group of car guy working there.


----------

